# Foam Decking Stuff



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

So I have a Mako 18LTS and I am fortunate enough that my wife enjoys being on the water with me but she does have a small complaint. The factory non skid surface (like a diamond texture) isn't the most comfortable on the feet (hers or mine) and I am wondering if anyone has tried a Sea Dek or competitor type foam decking on your deck. If you have, how well did work and does it stick well. I don't want to spend the money and it be a waste.

Any info is greatly appreciated.

CC


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I used SBT Sheet and it’s been great.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I used SBT Sheet and it’s been great.


I've seen that stuff. How long have you had it? Holds up well in the TX sun?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Get boat shoes if you want comfort. In my experience the seadek material does little to relieve foot fatigue over the course of a whole day. Plus the seadek type material gets dirty and becomes difficult to clean over time.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I used SBT Sheet and it’s been great.


Do you have any pics of it in your boat?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Chad Cohn said:


> Do you have any pics of it in your boat?


https://www.microskiff.com/threads/carpet-out-sbt-sheet-in.48279/
8 months and no issues, the poling platform got it first and gets the most use and it’s still like new. You can’t go wrong for about $60 a sheet. About two sheets to do what I did. If it wears out rip it off and stick more on it.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I did mine with SBT over the winter - Pretty easy to work with and wearing nice. I think it is a bit harder on feet than Seadeck but 1 sheet does my skiff twice. (poling platform and step up, cooler, reel pads, and fly drying pad.) If you are looking for a real soft feel pad, may not be best for you but I like it.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

What was the deck surface you added the mat to? Mine is like a diamond cut and I'm wondering about the ability to stick properly. Not necessarily looking for softer just a little more pleasant for the boss's feet. Happy Wife Happy Life!!!!


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Applied to smooth gel coated surface - not my non stick so I don't know how it will stick to that rough uneven surface. Sorry, not more help


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If SBT will stick to Starboard it will stick to nonskid as long as you clean it very well first and I recommend letting the sheet and boat sit out in the sun so everything is warm and the adhesive/foam will confirm to the nonskid and adhere better. You can use a hard roller for linoleum or formica work to roll it down better after you get it in place.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If SBT will stick to Starboard it will stick to nonskid as long as you clean it very well first and I recommend letting the sheet and boat sit out in the sun so everything is warm and the adhesive/foam will confirm to the nonskid and adhere better. You can use a hard roller for linoleum or formica work to roll it down better after you get it in place.


I like that idea. I'm closer to pulling the trigger on this.


----------

